# Makin Bakon



## cajunsmoker (Jul 29, 2006)

Finally got all the stuff together to make my Canadian Bacon and just put the loins on to cure for 7 days. 

Here is a pic of the loins;








Here they are after the brine was put on them;






If all goes as advertised :D , I should have this in another week;










The anticipation is going to kill me :oops: .


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's wishing you all the success possible with this project!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## joed617 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Rodger, Nice start.. let us know how it comes out. The wife say's she loves Canadian Bacon.  But then again she say's she loves me as well and still makes me take out the trash. Go figure.. <laugh>


Joe


----------



## Dutch (Jul 30, 2006)

Rodger, looks like you're off to a fine start! Looking forward to pic's of the final product.


----------



## smokemack (Jul 30, 2006)

Lookin' good so far. This looks like an opportunity for some "new knowledge" for the rookie.  Did you get the brine recipe from a certain location, or is it yours? Will they _brine_ for 7 days before being smoked? What type of wood will you smoke with?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey SmokeMack,

No, I take no credit for this. :D   Recipe stolen from this site;  http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/recipesBacon.html

I have done everything faithfully with the exception of using their rub.  I looked at their website and it seems to be close to Montreal Steak seasoning so I substituted that as I already had it in my cabinet.  Wife is already making strange faces about all the stuff I ordered to do this. :mrgreen: 

I plan on using cherry and pecan mixed to smoke this if my cherry gets here on time.


----------



## joed617 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Rodger,    I was going to smoke my backon today but the smoker is too hot .. it's reading 140 deg .. I have the belly cured with salt and sugar with maple syrup added.. I'll be dry rubbing it and then smoking it when the weather gets just a tad cooler .. Let me know how your bacon comes out.. and we want PICTURES.. but not as BIG as the pics I post .. laugh .. I have to talk to the wife about making them smaller before I post them .. 

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Joe,

Sorry you couldn't get the weather to cooperate on your bacon smoke.

I am supposed to get my cherry wood delivered on friday by UPS.  If it all works out, I am smoking as soon as I get off work on Friday.  Mine smokes at 225, so weather won't be an issue.

I will be sure and post pics friday night as I am leaving town for the weekend on my wifes big birthday trip across the mid-south. 8)


----------



## joed617 (Aug 3, 2006)

Rodger, The wife and I went on a southern trip 2 years ago <before Katrina> We hit Lousania, Mississippi and Tennesse.. we were on a hunt to find the old highway 51 where Robert Johnson was to have sold his soul to the devil at the cross roads. We found it .. we also traveled the old highway 51. In Tenn we didn't see Elvis's estate on purpose we went to BB Kings BBQ and to a Blues museum..We have some great pics of our trip .. Say Happy B'day to your wife.. 

PS too hot to smoke the bacon today as well .. 


Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Joe,

I'll be sure and tell the wife.

Not 100% sure about the itinerary, Wife and her best friend are calling the shots,  I'm just the designated driver 8) .

Hope if I'm real good this weekend, she will let me go to Atlanta next weekend and help Noah cook at the Peaches and Pigs festival :P .


----------



## joed617 (Aug 4, 2006)

Rodger you sound like me "Maybe if I'm real good the wife will let me" laugh. Kinda stinks we have to be real good to do anything alone. 


Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes Joe,

If mama ain't happy ain't nobody happy.

Here are the loins about to hit the smoker.






We'll see how it works out. :D

I had a bunch of pics of cooking blackened catfish for supper, but I seem to have deleted them :oops: .  maybe I should get a designated driver. : :lol:


----------



## smokemack (Aug 5, 2006)

Good luck with the smoke. I'll be here in the mornin' with steamin' mug-o-joe and a biscuit, ready for some virtual breakfast! :)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 5, 2006)

OK Guya,

here it comes 8) 

Here is the stuff that you still have to fry or bake or cook in some way;







Here is the finished stuff that you can put on a ritz cracker.







There will be food porn pics later with sliced stuff 8)


----------



## Dutch (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks good Rodger, BRING IT ON!! (the food porn, that is) :P


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 5, 2006)

Here's what I can find on my computer :D \
Uncooked bacon.  Still needs to be finished cooking.







100% completely cooked,







Hope everyone enjoys it..   I am heading to memphis. :D


----------



## joed617 (Aug 5, 2006)

Rodger the bacon looks great! Well done, now I have to change my shirt from drooling. Too bad we didn't get to see the blackend catfish.. did you make cream gravey and mashed tata's ?

Joe


----------



## joed617 (Aug 5, 2006)

PS: Rodger, BB King has a BBQ joint in Memphis and it wasn't too bad.



Joe


----------



## smokemack (Aug 5, 2006)

Have fun in Memphis. Thanks for sharing breakfast! Looks like they turned out great!


----------



## joed617 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Rodger,  How did your bakon taste? and is it compairable to the Canadian bacon you purchase at the store <I'm betting you're bakon is better> inquiring minds wanna know!  I see you survived tha trip and hope you were good so you can go out an play:) 

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey Joe,

My checkbook looks like I already went out to play :oops: 

The bacon was A$$ kicking.  At least as good as any bought Canadian Bacon.  The wife finally understood the reason for the Juniper Berries.  However, I was very disappointed in the cherry wood smoke.  I wound up using mostly pecan as the cherry was so thin.  I am very intrigued by your bacon however and want the lowdown :!:


----------



## joed617 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey Rodger, Sorry brother, I thought I gave it too you. 

1 slab of pork belly. <about 4 to 5 lbs>

1 cup of sugar

1 cup of kosha salt

1 large plastic bag

Mix salt and sugar together. trim off the outter skin, Wash pork belly and pat dry. Rub salt and sugar mixture on the pork belly. Place pork belly in he bag and place it in the fridge.  Keep in fridge 1 day per lb.  After the bacon has been cured for the full length of time remove it and wash it off removing all the salt. Place the pork belly on a plate and leave in fridge for 1 day uncovered. Get yourself a six pack of your favorite beer and start your smoker and bring it to a temp of 110 deg. At this point you can smoke as long as you like or as little as you like depending on the taste your looking for, You can also use a dry rub <without salt> I used hickory and smoked it for 4 hours. cool the bacon and place in freezer to firm up for cutting. Now your own your own. You know you have it right if the six pack is gone and you smoked it at 110 deg.  Notice there are NO nitrates in this bacon.

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Joe,

I am going to try this out when it cools down around here.  Smoker is reading over a 100 deg by 9:00 AM right now.  The only problem I see with this recipe is making a 6 pack last 4 hours. :oops: 

May have to up the liquid in this recipe


----------

